# late in season spray weeds...?



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

In north carolina and the nanure pile got keft behind this spring . Now full of pig weed. Should I spray than spread or just spread it and spray in spring ? Can it be too late in seasin to spray ?

Thanks


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Has it gone to seed yet? If not it wouldn't hurt to spray and kill it......if it already has mature seed not really any use to spray. What type of pigweed is it?


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Spinal pig weed


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If it was me I'd spray it, then if it's gone to seed go ahead and mix it in the manure pile and let it compost, if it gets hot enough it will kill the weed seeds.

I don't ever spread until it at least composts a little.


----------

